# Chasin' the Train



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Today hubby, my father, and I went for a ride along a trial that runs above the train tracks. The historic train still runs on the tracks a couple of times a day. Every summer they have a "Train Robbery" train and I've aways wanted to run along the train on my horse at a gallop. How fun does that sound? Well today when we were riding we saw the train coming. It was down below but in an area where we had a clear view of it and it of us. It was 4 cars long and FULL of people. They were waiving and taking pictures. We waived back. As the last car came along I gave hubby the look. "Really?" he asked. My answer was to kick Comic into a gallop and chase the train. The track is straighter than the trail so we had some catching up to do. It was so much fun!!! The people on the train were whooping and hollering as we ran along side them. I pulled up to see how hubby was doing and let him pass me. I noticed that his saddle was slipping a little (his draft cross is shaped like a barrel) so we reined them in. But everyone was grinning.

This was my first test ride for my new Renegade Viper hoof boots. They stayed on no problem! One twisted just a tiny bit but (less than 1/2") I didn't get the "corners" on his heels as rounded as I should have. I was so happy with them. They go on so easy. I put a set of my dads easyboots on the rear feet and they are NOT easy to put on. I think I'll be getting another pair of Renegades for Comic.

Happy riding everyone!


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Ironically, a family friend was telling me only recently how he and a few other guys 'back in the day' (30ish years ago) would pretend to hold up a train in the next town over with unloaded shotguns, bandanas, the whole deal.

They were waiting for the train one day, and a policecar pulled up to ask them what the heck they were doing riding around with shotguns xD

It sounds so much fun, so I'm jealous that you got to kinda do it!


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

That sound like a lot of fun! Tracer I bet they had some explaining to do...lol! My kids loved the train robbery at Knotts Berry Farm. I know down island from where I live there was one every year that people could participate in a train robbery. Haven't heard of it for a few years now, thinking they don't do it anymore.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

My SIL works for the outfitter that "robs the train" every year and I'm hoping that I can get a chance to join in the fun.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

The Old Heber Creeper huh?


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

That's the one. And it's only fun to chase if you are on the trail because the train takes "shortcuts". It only goes 8MPH so...


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

there is a train that runs along one of our trails but i really hope it never comes or else i will be galloping home wether i like it or not! xD


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Great story!


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

Sounds like a blast. Dont know how my arab would do with that, but so far most moving vehicles dont bother him....its the ones that are sitting that he looks twice at lol. 

Oh and I love my new Vipers. I think we've got the right size now and they are fitting good. I am waiting for them to make the 125 longs x 130 wides. Those I think would be absolutely perfect for his fronts and the 125 x 125 for his rears. I also hope they can come up with a blue soon. So far none of the blues have met their requirements though....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

